# Cattle Pens



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We had a real good weekend of welding, a couple of my sons buds made a big difference.

200' under canopy, 4 50x50 pens, 100' of feeder plus new squeeze and calf table and digital scale! Now concrete and more welding!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You win.

That is an awesome pen. Looks like you have some good help, which is getting harder to find these days.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I got to thinking that a back story about some of my cow pen materials might interest you.

First, my outfit is about seven miles north of the AZ/ MEXICO border.

A few years ago a "non profit" organization from Pennsylvania called the Minutemen began a fund raising effort to build a border wall, they got a lot of cash donated and made an arrangement to build on a ranch near Naco,AZ. My friend was contracted to build a giant screen wall, 20' 4x4x1/4 posts, 10'x12'sheets of 1/2"x2" galvanized screen (heavy). Lots of "interesting" gents showed up, son Patrick did a lot of welding on the 1/2 mile project. The general idea is the organization was bogus, or the US officials wanted them gone or?? Anyway Ben the fence company that built the wall got a chance to dismantle and sell the materials or trade for cow hay.........


----------

